# $2.1K earned and I don't qualify for a 1099?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

In 2018 Uber paid me $2,100. My understanding is, if they pay you $600+, you receive a 1099-MISC form. Instead I got a message in the app that I didn't meet the "earnings thresholds" to receive a 1099 form and I can view my tax summary in the tax information tab.

Am I wrong or is this Uber's mistake?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> In 2018 Uber paid me $2,100. My understanding is, if they pay you $600+, you receive a 1099 form. Instead I got a message in the app that I didn't meet the "earnings thresholds" to receive a 1099 form and I can view my tax summary in the tax information tab.
> 
> Someone explain this please.


I'm not a tax professional, but this is how I understand it works:
The $600 threshold is for issuance of a 1099misc, which Uber provides for payments of incentives, referrals, etc, which the company actually pays you. The 1099k kicks in when you reach $20,000 and 200 transactions on customer credit cards, where the customer is paying.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not a tax professional, but this is how I understand it works:
> The $600 threshold is for issuance of a 1099misc, which Uber provides for payments of incentives, referrals, etc, which the company actually pays you. The 1099k kicks in when you reach $20,000 and 200 transactions on customer credit cards, where the customer is paying.


Right, so Uber messed up by sending that message because I should be getting a 1099-MISC.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Ok, so here's what Uber told me:

They said the $600+ in earnings that is needed to qualify for a 1099-MISC only includes miscellaneous payments and not regular income from trips. They define miscellaneous payments as income from referrals or promotions.

If that's true, then it makes sense that out of the $2,100 I earned last year, there was less $600 from referrals or promotions.

Can anyone confirm that the $600 needed to qualify for a 1099-MISC doesn't include regular (non promotion) income from trips?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Earnings earned from trips only do not trigger a 1099. You get an "annual summary" instead.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Earning earned from trips only do not trigger a 1099. You get an "annual summary" instead.


Thanks. I didn't realize that before.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you want a 1099, you're welcome to take mine. I don't want it. :beaver:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If you want a 1099, you're welcome to take mine. I don't want it. :beaver:


" COOTIES "! ! !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

you will get a 1099k if what the riders pay (ubers share and yours,) exceeds $20000


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> In 2018 Uber paid me $2,100. My understanding is, if they pay you $600+, you receive a 1099-MISC form. Instead I got a message in the app that I didn't meet the "earnings thresholds" to receive a 1099 form and I can view my tax summary in the tax information tab.
> 
> Am I wrong or is this Uber's mistake?


Cool! I didn't know about that tab. I don't have to wait. I can file now.


----------

